# Diamond Head Sat arvo



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Depending on wind, I will be launching the yak at Diamond Head Sat arvo 1:30 - 2pm for a bit of a fish. Never fished there before so keen to give it a go.

At the moment Seabreeze forecast isn't good but I am sooooo keen for a fish after not getting out last weekend.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

WayneD said:


> At the moment Seabreeze forecast isn't good but I am sooooo keen for a fish after not getting out last weekend.


Unfortunately can't join you Wayne but you will find it is fairly sheltered in there with anything from south...old boatees called the Pimpama, Cowards Hole because everyone scuttled there in a big blow :wink:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Good to know thanks Richo. If the wind does pop up at least it will be sheltered. If it is blowing a gale then I'll just take the stink boat out for a run! It's one of those times that I am glad that I have the boat as a backup option.


----------

